# Do You Have ADHD?



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you have, or think you have, ADHD? Please note that ADHD is the official name for "ADD", so even if you're not hyperactive but have the other symptoms it would still be the correct label.

I noticed alot of the characteristics of INTPs overlaps with the symptoms of ADHD, and I wonder if that applies to all the other personality types too.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No, I'm ENFJ and I'm about the furthest possible from having ADHD.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

NF with AD(H)D here


----------



## whoameye (Sep 26, 2012)

NT/NF might have ADD. But not ADHD


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in here repping for the rest of the people diagnosed with ADHD in the top 1 percentile.

They're the stupidest medical conditions to diagnose but I'll abide for the sake of the thread.

Oh, and I'm an xSxP as far I know.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ADHD ''combined type''.

From paperwork almost 15 years old. Yeah, sure.

Thanks for the distinction, anyway, it's especially painful to see the acronym ''A.D.D.'' anywhere on the internet being that the acronym changed long before most people were on the internet.

l've tried taking an overall health approach to managing it.

l don't really believe that it's simply a ''different'' brain wiring. l probably have some form of brain damage, l think that a early life nutritional ink and even a prenatal nutrient-brain development link is possible.

Sometimes the labels that were given by psychiatrists before the DSM was politically corrected are telling.

l wouldn't find ''minimal brain dysfunction'' so insulting. Rather, l find it amusing when people think l'm smart and then get mad at me for being stupid :tongue:


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

I voted that I had ADHD, even though it's actually ADD. @Spanks by top 1 percentile did you mean in terms of IQ? If so, then we're two. :wink:
It's indeed a shitty condition to have, so I'm lucky to have my intelligence to find ways to make things work.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> l find it amusing when people think l'm smart and then get mad at me for being stupid :tongue:


I can relate to this.

I may have the combined type also. Either that, or ADD. I'm not sure.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

AAADD said:


> I can relate to this.
> 
> I may have the combined type also. Either that, or ADD. I'm not sure.


Seriously.

l'd gladly settle for 'dumb'.

l guess that if you don't fit into that category neatly enough you are excluded, only deemed to be a 'smart person who acts stupid' or a 'stupid person who think's they're smart'.

:kitteh:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I have auditory processing disorder and sensory processing disorder. They look a lot like ADHD so I don't know if I have that, too. I was diagnosed as "emotionally disturbed" when I was in school and didn't find out about all of this processing stuff until I was in my 30s. It helps to know but I did find out kind of too late to do anything about it. I just have to live with it.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> l don't really believe that it's simply a ''different'' brain wiring. l probably have some form of brain damage, l think that a early life nutritional ink and even a prenatal nutrient-brain development link is possible.
> 
> Sometimes the labels that were given by psychiatrists before the DSM was politically corrected are telling.
> 
> l wouldn't find ''minimal brain dysfunction'' so insulting. Rather, l find it amusing when people think l'm smart and then get mad at me for being stupid :tongue:


Well, it's ADHD-PI for me if we're going to be completely anal about it. I don't like having that "H" there, because I'm not hyperactive. It's one less letter of stigma.

A lot like you I got my diagnosis more than 15 years ago but I have never been medicated because my mom wouldn't allow it. I had an assistant teacher couple of hours a week and helped me from 4th till 7th grade plus I got a laptop since I had trouble writing fast enough.

In addition to that I got dyspraxia (which 50% of kids with ADHD have) so I had to go to a physiotherapist to train my balance and stuff. For those of you who don't know what dyspraxia is, it's a condition caused by brain messages not being accurately transmitted to the body and muscles. This leads to shitty balance, general clumsiness and terrible handwriting. It's officially called DCD, but is also called clumsy child syndrome. I don't think I have a very severe version of it, but I still got shitty balance, shitty motor skills and awful handwriting (so awful that people won't believe me when I tell them I could read and write when I were five.

I've speculated on going to the doctor and ask if I could try medication though, but I don't know if they still have the paperwork on it. And since I'm male; I can't go to the doctor unless limbs are falling off or if I'm currently dying. I'm not good at doctor stuff. 

I don't think it's accurate to call it a brain damage. I've read that we have less of the neurotransmitter dopamine, due to genes we have inherited from our parents. There are some who have symptoms because their mom drank and smoked during pregnancy. My mom didn't do that, and I'm pretty far from having a birth weight too. Most of us simply have it from genes. It's been suggested that it actually might have been an evolutionary advantage back when people were hunter gatherers.

Minimal brain dysfunction is a silly name that can easily be changed by kids to be read as Minimal brain function. I'm glad they changed it. If it isn't enough that doctor's tell kids that they're not normal, they also have a stupid name for it that bullies can use. 

Some people might think we're stupid unruly kids that keeps eating crayons and chase butterflies. I can only speak for myself, but I were way ahead of the rest of the class in pretty much all the subjects I liked. I also had above average grades in most subjects when we started getting them (in Norway, kids don't get grades before 8th grade just stupid fucking smileys and comments).
My math teacher from 8th through 10th grade had these logical puzzles and riddles that she handed out once a week. Most of the time they were solved by me first before anyone else had a chance to shine.
In high school I was at the top of my class most of the time.

Twice exceptional, is what it's called when intellectual giftedness is combined with a disorder like ADHD, so my condition is kind of hidden behind it, but it was way more visible before.


----------



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> I have auditory processing disorder and sensory processing disorder. They look a lot like ADHD so I don't know if I have that, too. I was diagnosed as "emotionally disturbed" when I was in school and didn't find out about all of this processing stuff until I was in my 30s. It helps to know but I did find out kind of too late to do anything about it. I just have to live with it.


I'm sorry to hear that. Are there any treatments for those conditions?


----------



## Lolalee (Mar 12, 2014)

ENFP and yes! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTP, no ADD nor ADHD.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I had speech-language therapy and some therapy with an occupational therapist. The effects of my processing problems are a bit mitigated but they never go away.



RosettaStoned said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Are there any treatments for those conditions?


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

As a child I was so wired, at first I was prescribed Ritalin and then eventually Valium to control my hyperactivity .. When I say "a child" I was 7-8 years old. I was eventually hospitalized over a two week period while they ran a battery of tests to determine my problem..
They found nothing and eventually blamed my mother and I went into foster care for a while. 
Which really helped me.. SO maybe they were right.

Whatever.. I have no idea how this effects me as an adult. I am somewhat restless but I can pay mind numbing attention to certain stimulus and I can endure long periods of "doing nothing" with ease. 
On the other hand I have lived in 7 cities and 3 nations as an adult and have never kept the same job longer than 2.5 years.


----------

